# Whooper Swans at Welney. Norfolk.



## littleowl (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2017)

Gorgeous! We have swans which visit a local lake. They are partial to smoked salmon, and hiss dreadfully if one doesn't share.


----------

